# Frogs, Polyurethane and Paint



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Guys: On this one I need a definitive answer, NOT conjecture. Had a serious fire--everyone is all right. HOWEVER--the homeowner is having the place redone. THis is not up for discussion. Tanks CANNOT be moved from their spots (Too many and some are too big).

Q: Can little amphibians tolerate the paint and chemicals with windows open?

What do I do?

THis is not a house for "musical tanks." Not an option!


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

leave the tanks quarantine the frogs in temp tanks till the painting is done. these little guys can be very sensitive to fumes and particulates.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

As an alternative, If you have access to some good air moving pumps, create a mini-isolation room out of plastic drop clothes and duct tape and then put that area under positive pressure with clean air. 

Ed


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks guys! Let me clarify my question: 

1) If I quarantine the frogs only, how long afterward can I return them to their vivs? Also, will the lush plant growth absorb any of this crap?

2) In your opinion, are big lizards safer? In other words, just cover the lizard and snake tanks with plastic dropcloths?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Our pets are just the "canaries in the coal mines" on this one. The VOCs (volatile organic compounds) in paints are bad for everyone, including frogs and other herps. The good news is that there are very good low VOC paints on the market now that should be relatively safe to use around the frog tanks (you still might want to air the rooms out for 8-10 hours to be sure).

Tell the homeowner to GO GREEN!! NO VOCs!!! Good luck. Richard in Staten island.


----------

